# ZooMed's Euro Store Cage Unit



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

At the local pet store where I work, they keep all of their reptiles in this really cool rack system that ZooMed makes. I thought it would be pretty sweet to make one of these into a dart frog rack! 

Has anyone else had any experience with these? 

Here is the link: YTo1OntzOjQ6IlBhZ2UiO3M6MToiMSI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hJRCI7czoyOiIxOCI7czoxMDoiRGF0YWJhc2VJRCI7czoxOiIyIjtzOjc6IkhlYWRpbmciO3M6OToiVGVycmFyaXVtIjtzOjE1OiJQcm9kdWN0Q2F0ZWdvcnkiO3M6MTA6IlRlcnJhcml1bXMiO30


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

So nice and clean.. I want one!!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Aren't they $3000 bucks?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

eyeviper said:


> Aren't they $3000 bucks?


Nevermind screw that.. Lol
I can get like 12 custom euro vivs for less than that.. Lol


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Yep, thought i had looked at it. 

Euro Storage Cage Unit (7'6


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Anyone have one of these set up? Dispite the costs?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It would be a very clean rack. Id like to see a set up too.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly they are built with wood and are not meant for high humidity animals such as PDF's.


Sean


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes they arnt ment for vivs. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

heyduke said:


> If I remember correctly they are built with wood and are not meant for high humidity animals such as PDF's.
> 
> 
> Sean


yup... There was a local pet store that had these and they sucked. I think its so expensive because they are all individually wired and whatnot but for our purposes most people just toss a fluorescent fixture over top and are good to go so it makes it unnecessary. The extruded aluminum part is great but tough to find on its own.

George (ggazonas) has a pretty sweet setup with the aluminum. 

Info and pictures can be found here: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/79255-frogroom-pics-build.html

and theres a couple pictures from the MADS meeting here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/82156-mid-atlantic-meeting-june-10th-8.html
Page 8 post by Ed (EMS1016) has a link to some more pics


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Even with our wholesale discount from Zoo Med, those setups are still very expensive in my opinion. You can have one custom built for less, or if you do it yourself you can get it done for about 1/2 as much.










^^^ Racks like that after the individual aquariums, heat, lighting, timers, and ventilation cost around $1700-$2000 to build if you do _everything_ yourself. Download google sketchup, design whatever you'd like to see, and build it!  Everything in the units pictured can be purchased from Lowes (wood, glass, paint, sliders, hardware, etc) & your local pet shop (for the aquariums). If you are a little handy, it's not as hard as you'd expect.

(All the enclosures in those racks are now being converted to vivariums, as the racks have been moved from our retail shop to our breeding room.  )


----------

